# Laserjet P1007 - Light/faint printouts



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have an HP Laserjet P1007 printer.
I use Windows 7 Ultimate OS.
Driver version is v7.0.
Printer is out of warranty.
Economode is disabled in settings.

The printer was functioning fine about 2-3 months ago without any problem.

The problem is the printouts are very light/faint. They're not dark and crisp.
If I'm printing any text, they print okay but are not dark as they are supposed to be.
If I print any scanned image or any other pic, they're barely visible.

I have tried HP's Printing diagnostic utility.
It did not find any problem.

What could be the problem?
How can I solve it?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Image printing on this printer isn't a great experience actually.

Post some image/document which you printed. I'll print it on my printer and post a pic of the page.

What is the toner level?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Pics attached.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

The second image was of low resolution for printing. (the forum's attachment system resized it perhaps)

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/7057/dsc01429o.th.jpg (somewhat bad lighting)

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/2423/dsc01430j.th.jpg

*img574.imageshack.us/img574/355/dsc01431u.th.jpg


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm, your printouts are good, the way they should be.
I'll have to try another toner.
If that doesn't work, my printer's malfunctioning.
Any ideas?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

I used Ubuntu 10.10 though. Too lazy to set up the printer in Windows 7 on my laptop. 

Check out the toner level. Go to the printer options/properties and you get the option over there. A page is printed which shows the toner level in percentage. Sorry for the vague instructions.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

All right.
I tried it on another computer with Windows XP.
Printed faint/light copies.
So the problem is neither with driver or OS.
Will get the toner checked on another printer.


----------



## paroh (Dec 29, 2010)

One good tip for toner Never buy the old toner as the shelf life of the toner is 6 months


----------

